# Isiah vs Kiyaman (The Truth)



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Good Morning, 

Let the TRUTH be said the mourning before the Knicks first 2006-7 regular season game(11-1-06), or the start of President/Coach Isiah Thomas (Zeke) ultimatum NBA career. 

I am a die hard Knick Fan born and raised in Brooklyn New York. The only thing I give Isiah Thomas BIG-PROPS on as a G.M. is his quality in knowing young talent. How he goes out and get this young talent may be his biggest down fall. Zeke is a POOR G.M.! especially with relating to veteran talent. Zeke has not gain one favorable word about himself from any of the ending contract players he had in New York. And he had plenty in his three year tour as the Knicks G*.M.. 

I seen alot of exciting hope in the Knicks when G.M. Isiah Thomas drafted three young dynamic players in Channing Frye, David Lee, and Nate Robinson, to go along with two promising 2nd year players Trevor Ariza & Jackie Butler (All five players showed great RAW talent at playing both sides of the court together.). They were a great group of players to build around. I actually blamed HOF Coach Larry Brown for the lost of Chemistry and friendship between those young core of players. 

This past draft I gave the Knicks a great potential of hope in the drafting of Renaldo Balkman & Mardy Collins, with the FIRING of HOF Coach Larry Brown, plus the signing of Free Agent Jared Jefferies, and the placing of an above 500% Coach with young players at the Coaching helm of the 2006-7 season (Zeke). I seen a WINNING Knick Team assembled this offseason. 

*After watching the Preseason games with Pesident/Coach Isiah Thomas (Zeke) at the coaching helm of this talented Knick Roster, I became more and more skeptical about his decision making from each Preseason game. I kept asking myself and friends "what is Coach Zeke doing with this talented Knick Roster?". Or what did Zeke do this offseason to bring this Knick Roster together to make a strong run for the playoffs? and the same answer kept comming up, NOTHING! Isiah did Nothing to improve the player morale into becoming a TEAM.* 
Proof of that is in the poor play of so many Knick Players (together) during the preseason games, plus the injuries, and the BIG-ONE is the Buying-Out of both ending contract players whom experience of just sitting on the bench next to the young players is needed on this Knick Team. How many times was player Herb Williams ending contract renewed each year on the Knicks to just sit on the bench all year long to give star player Ewing & Oakley, or Camby & K-Thomas, advice about the Knicks oposition (and deadly frontcourt oponents). Zeke has showed in his tour with the Knicks that he has no communication skillz with veteran players (other than Marbury) and has disrespect every ending contract player the Knicks had. 

*So what the Knicks will WIN there first game of the season against poor playing Memphis Grizzlies. I would not be shocked or suprise if the game is close or end up like last season first game against the Poor Boston Celtics with the POOR Decision Making President/Coach Isiah Thomas been having with his veteran players this offseason. 

The Truth must be said by a TRUE Orange & Blue Knick Fan.

Go Knicks Go

RESPECT 
KIYA  *


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Marc Berman was the only sports writer giving the Knicks good hope and good signs throughout the offseason. This is what he wrote after the Knicks last preseason game about the Coach: 



*Thomas has done everything opposite of Brown, smothering them with positive reinforcement. If they win, he's a motivational genius. If they can't crack 33 wins, he assembled a miscast roster that even he couldn't coach and goes down as among the worst Knick executives in history.*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> Marc Berman was the only sports writer giving the Knicks good hope and good signs throughout the offseason. This is what he wrote after the Knicks last preseason game about the Coach:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thomas has done everything opposite of Brown, smothering them with positive reinforcement. If they win, he's a motivational genius. If they can't crack 33 wins, he assembled a miscast roster that even he couldn't coach and goes down as among the worst Knick executives in history.*


If you ask me Kiyaman, I think Isiah is already the worst Knick executive in history.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> If you ask me Kiyaman, I think Isiah is already the worst Knick executive in history.


The sad thing is that it was as easy to predict as Larry Brown being a horrible choice to coach the Knicks.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kiyaman said:


> NOTHING! Isiah did Nothing to improve the player morale into becoming a TEAM.
> 
> Proof of that is in the poor play of so many Knick Players (together) during the preseason games, plus the injuries, and the BIG-ONE is the Buying-Out of both ending contract players whom experience of just sitting on the bench next to the young players is needed on this Knick Team. How many times was player Herb Williams ending contract renewed each year on the Knicks to just sit on the bench all year long to give star player Ewing & Oakley, or Camby & K-Thomas, advice about the Knicks oposition (and deadly frontcourt oponents).


Trying to equate Jalen Rose and Mo Taylor to Herb Williams is foolish. Neither Rose nor Taylor have the character that Williams does. Hell if you combined the character of Rose and Taylor, you still wouldn't get close to Williams.

Zeke has laid out fairly clear plans for what he wants out of his team and the players he expects to do that. Getting rid of 2 well known lockerroom problems when they aren't getting enough offensive touches was a huge move to improve the morale of the Knicks. Philosophically, I don't agree with the offensive plan Zeke has for this team, but at least he has a plan that can work with the players he has.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The 4th Game "Spurs vs the 1-3 Knicks".  * 

PG-Nate Robinson took complete control of the 3rd quarter inwhich demolished the Spurs big lead and had the Knicks only down by 1-point with 8-minutes left in the 4th quarter. 
The Spurs bench players and Starters had NO clue on how to stop Nate Robinson at the point, other than getting to close to Nate will have the Spurs in early foul trouble in the 4th quarter. 
When Coach Isiah inserted Marbury into the game, Marbury took over the point from Nate and everything Marbury did at the point only help the Spurs get back their lead and WIN the game. 
Marbury should've came into the game and let Nate control the point while helping him out on the offensive end, not take all the shots and passes that led to turnovers. 

*Is the 20/8 career Marbury helping his friend keep his JOB? 

Was the offseason decision to keep 18/6 career Francis a smart decision? 

How many Assist do the Knicks average per game from Marbury, Francis, and Crawford in just four games?* 

If Jamar Crawford is the WORST-DEFENDER in the league and his shooting percentage has dropped down to 28% in the last 4 games, plus his dribbling the ball in one spot for 5 seconds to long which keep leading to 3-second violations of your bigmen in the middle (Francis too) do the Coach and his coaching staff start making Crawford (and Francis) do a 2-second fancy dribble and drive to the lane or pass? 

In Four Games PF-Channing Frye showed that he is not a starter alongside of SF-Q.Richardson who keep dropping back in the paint on defense for the defensive rebound (Which should be Frye Rebound) while the man Q.Rich is checking picks off the Knicks SG or PG so that their man could take an open jumpshot around the pick or a three pointer. Should the coach bench Frye for being upset to the point where his entire offensive game is off to the point where after every shot he miss he looks at the officials rather than try to rebound his missing shot? 
and now Curry has sort to doing the same thing rather than try to rebound the missing shot and take a nice swipe at the oponent that fouled him. 

Nate Robinson 5-15 shooting in the Spurs game led to the Spurs having to foul him to where (2nd year player) Little Nate got the Spurs Starting Center to foul out of the game. How many of the Spurs Players did Marbury, Francis, and Crawford get into foul trouble? 

It is about time that Coach Isiah Thomas started using their BEST-DEFENDER and BEST-TEAM-LEADER (Malik Rose) on this Knick Roster. The Things that Curry could learn from playing beside PF-Malik Rose for just 12 minutes per game would be a JEWEL. 
Isiah have to pull Malik Rose to the side and ask him to LEAD this Young Roster to a 500% season by being a DEFENSE-PLAYER-ONLY (All defensive players earned the right to take 5-shots per game even if they are missing layups. LOL!). 

The little showing of Rookie Mardy Collins (Backcourt-DEFENSE) in the Spurs game showed just how much the Knicks need Marbury, Francis, and 6.5 NONE-DEFENDER Jamal Crawford to either step up their defense or be traded for a guard that can pass off his dribble (another thing these 3-guards cant do). 

*Do the Knicks have a Coach and coaching staff? please say NO...*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Can I get an Amen, brothers and sisters?*

Hey Kiyaman, looks like only the "old guys get it.....lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Can I get an Amen, brothers and sisters?*



alphaorange said:


> Hey Kiyaman, looks like only the "old guys get it.....lol


Don't you start that dog, the young lady gets it too. :biggrin:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Yeah...OK*

You're pretty sharp





......_for a girl_.........lol


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

My biggest problem is that I somehow thought that President/Coach Isiah Thomas would have had the Knick Roster playing as ONE-Team, like Pat Riley did to the Heat at the start of lastseason, or like what Phil Jackson did to the Lakers the start of this season (They are awesome with 19 year old Andrew Bynum MANNING the Center position like a 5 year Pro, and Lamar Odom leading every offense/defense attack, plus Luke Walton hustle-help for both Front & Backcourt at the SF position, while Kobe be Kobe.). 
Do not be shocked or suprise if you see Coach Phil Jackson Lakers in the Western Conference Finals this 2006-7 season. 

The Knicks last 4 games showed why the Knicks should be a last place LOTTERY Team. And it starts with the HOF-PG-Coach Zeke! 

How do a Coach who was an elite PG as a player (with TWO Rings) let his PG & SG dribble so much of the shot clock away then pass to teammates that are fully covered by their oponents? 
The Knicks BEST Guards this season looked to be (2nd year Player) Nate Robinson and Rookie Mardy Collins. 

I have not seen a TEAM-PLAY written up by Coach Isiah Thomas for his STAR Guards Marbury, Francis, and Crawford to score when the team really need two points. 

I have not seen a TEAM-PLAY written up by Coach Isiah Thomas for Curry & Frye to get a Defensive Rebound (both should have over 40 rebounds each after 4 games), or an easy Hook-Shot when the team needs to score to stop any run of points the oposition may go on. 

I did not think that the Knicks would start this season off "Ill-Prepared" with NO-System, NO-Plan, NO-Chemistry, NO-Team Communication, and NO-Written up Plays on both sides of the court. No Offseason preparation for the 2006-7 season. 

I actually thought with the Ultimatum and Pressure given to Isiah Thomas this offseason by his BOSS and the Media challenging him, I thought he would've had all the basic things covered. 
I was not looking for a 3rd quarter plan or a 4th quarter defensive press from Coach Isiah Thomas Knicks, just the basics covered to build a chemistry as the season goes on. 

What we seen in the Knicks last four games was a ONE on ONE Half-Court Street-ball Circus playing against PROFFESIONAL Ball Players...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

To be honest the Knicks Guards do not have to be defensive incline to WIN above 500% of their games. 
They have to be offensively incline to score or get their teammates to score 2 out of every 3 times on offense. 

The Marbury/Crawford Tandem could do that with Curry. 

The Francis/Nate Tandem could do that with Frye & Lee. 

It is all up to Coach Isiah Thomas to start playing the players that co-exist with each other. 

Frye & Curry bumbling around after the same rebound, and bumbling around in the paint for the same offensive position is not something that started this season. They both been doing this since the first day that Larry Brown put them out on the court. They both are inside players who do not want the outside job like a Rasheed Wallace or P.J. Brown to chase after Dirk, Duncan, or Garnett. We see now that Webber and the 76ers are having problems with Webber keep on establishing himself as an inside man when they have Center Dalem for that position. 

This is why Frye plays a great inside game alongside of David Lee (Mo Taylor and Jackie Butler who will take the PF position when playing with Frye.). 
If Frye would'nt have had that Knee accident injury (which was his fault by standing in front of a charging falling player) he probably would not be so hesident in taking the outside role with Curry like Chandelor did with Curry in Chicago. 

I hope Game 4 made some since to President/Coach Isiah Thomas with Marbury just taking 6 shots and feeding Crawford throughout the game (plus Crawford turnover in trying to pass the ball to Marbury "ONLY" that landed in Denver Najera hands), so Crawford could have a BIG Performance to show that the Marbury/Crawford Tandem need to be the Knicks STARTERS (To make Marbury Happy). 

The 1-3 Knick Start is only because Coach Isiah was not playing players that CO-EXIST with each other on the court. 
Both "Curry & Frye" and "Marbury & Francis" should be Starters but each pair do not CO-EXIST together on the court now,maybe later in the season the Pairs might have a better understanding of each other to co-exist against alot of teams. *BUT NOT NOW!!!*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks 6th Game vs the Houston Rockets showed that President/Coach Isiah Thomas put together something special lastseason for Coach Larry Brown in:
*PG-Marbury
SG-Crawford
SF-Q.Richardson * 

In the last TWO-Games inwhich those three Players Started they played well together on both sides of the court against Denver & Rockets and was holding things together. 
I would like to see those 3-Players Start the next 5 games. 
It would not matter if Jefferies & Francis was healthy and ready to play I would keep those 3-Players as Starters. 

The Rockets Yao & Battier beat the Knicks team badly anytime Curry or Frye was on the court. It was Q.Rich, Crawford, and Marbury that kept the Knicks in the game. So they need to be rewarded with plenty of playingtime together as the Knicks Starters & Finishers for at least the next 5-Games. 

Q.Richardson did a great defending job on Carmelo & T-Mac in the last two games. Now he face Ginobli and King James in the next two Knick games. If he does well, and Curry & Frye fail to hold down the paint again vs the Spurs & Cavs then the Benching should go to both players for playing without any communication in their positioning together on the court. 

*P.S.* 
Q.Richardson put a Lock-Down on T-Mac Game that I never seen a player do. So my bad mouth on Q.Richardson has to be shut down and thrown at the real source of Q.Richardson bad play last season. It was'nt Q.Rich physical or mental that had him play like a BUM lastseason, it was Larry Brown making Q.Rich play outside of his natural position which is the SF-Spot. Q.Richardson has been the BEST consistent player on this Knick Team since the season started at the SF-Spot. 
*Imagine* if Larry Brown would have used Q.Richardson at the SF-Spot rather than Barnes? plus used Crawford at the starting SG-Spot rather than a 6th-Man? I doubt if the Knicks would have started off with an 0-5 start lastseason.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Actually....*

Q. DID play some SF last year. Blaming it on LB is a mistake. You need to remember the tragedies he suffered and the fact that his back was not nearly 100%. Comparing last year to this is just not valid, given the different set of circumstances.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Its should be obvious by now (end of the year), that the Knicks WINNING-PLAYERS that should receive 30 plus minutes per game are: 

Marbury, 
Crawford, 
Q.Rich,
Lee, 
Frye, 
Curry, 
and Nate & Balkman depending on the oponent.* 
The above is 8-Players that should be in the Knicks STARTING-LINEUP do to injuries to any of the others. They all Co-Exist with each other as a Team (Curry & Frye could use more work together however putting David Lee or Balkman with them they co-exist as a frontcourt weapon.). 

Jared Jefferies showed repeatedly that he does not belong in the Starting-lineup, and is even questionable to be in the 8 to 9 Man rotation. Jared Jefferies is a nice player for this team, but his time with this Knick Team is not NOW. 

The Knicks Bench Players should consist of Balkman, Nate, Francis, Cato, Malik, and maybe Frye if Q.Rich is healthy to Play. 
Malik Rose co-exist better with this Knick Roster than Jared Jefferies. 

I do not know what Coach Isiah Thomas was trying to prove by adding Jared Jefferies so quick to this Knick Team Rotation as if he did not learn anything from the past when Tim Thomas was added so quick, Nazr added so quick, Malik added so quick, Dale Davis added so quick, Curry added so quick, Jalen Rose added so quick, Francis added so quick, none of those players ever earned their playingtime on this Knick Team. Their contracts made them a 30 mpg player as soon as they got here under President Coach Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Actually....*



alphaorange said:


> Q. DID play some SF last year. Blaming it on LB is a mistake. You need to remember the tragedies he suffered and the fact that his back was not nearly 100%. Comparing last year to this is just not valid, given the different set of circumstances.


The Circumstances is that Q.Richardson is a Starting SF on the Clippers, Phoenix, and the Knicks (that is where he gives his best performance). He can be used as a Spot Defender on Scoring SG. 
*Larry Brown using Q.Richardson as a SG for 26 MPG, and Crawford as a PG and 6th-Man off the bench was the main top reason for a 23-WIN season.* 

The Name Kiya is a Broken English African word that sounds like FIRE! but with a "K" at the beginning of it. It is not pronouced Keeya (which was my H.S. Gurlfriend name). 

*Believe me you and alot of your Friends Know Kiya well. LOL. 
Bob Marley made a record of Kiya. * 

*The Knicks 39th game of the season vs the Sacremento Kings on Rev Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Holiday was a well played Knick WIN at the Garden, only using a 8-Man Rotation. 

Marbury/Crawford 
Q.Richardson/Crawford 
Jefferies/Balkman
Frye/Lee 
Curry/Lee* 

And that is the 8-Man Rotation inwhich Coach Zeke should've been stressing with plenty of playingtime this 2006-7 season from day one of the first game. So what Jefferies was out at the beginning of the season that gave players like Frye, Lee, Q.Richardson, and Rookie Balkman a chance to improve their talents with a decent amount of playingtime (Which 3 out of the 4 players did). It also gave Zeke a chance to develope a small unit of players using a 3-guard lineup inwhich Zeke went way overboard using at the wrong time on the wrong oponents which cost this team some LOSES that should've been WINS (to much experimenting). 

The most confusing part of the Knicks were the first change in the starting lineup (this season) was replacing Francis with Crawford. When Curry & Frye could not even get a defensive rebound together on court in their first 12 games. 

*David Lee *should've been the first guy on this Knick Team to replace either Curry or Frye in the Starting Lineup. 
If Marbury & Francis could not compliment David Lee rebounding and strong presence in the paint as starters then one of them had to be replace by Crawford who can compliment David Lee & Curry presence in the paint. 
*Starters:* 
PG-Marbury
SG-Crawford
SF-Q.Rich
PF-Lee
C-Curry 
*So simple,* making Pf/SF/SG-Rookie Balkman the 6th-Man off the bench with SG/PG-Nate Robinson would've suprise so many Knick-Opositions on trying to figure Zeke coaching out. 

*Every WIN early in the season came from the Knicks Bench Players Crawford, Nate, Balkman, and Lee (the bench average 34 points and 16 rebounds per game)*. 

This would've made Players like Francis, Frye, James, and Jefferies tone up their talent to play within the same type of hustling intensity that David Lee, Balkman, Crawford, and (unexpected) Nate Robinson, brought to the court each game. 

*The Knicks Marbury, Curry, and Q.Richardson are ready to play WINNING-B-BALL on this Knick Team as Starters this January.* 
*How* will President/Coach Zeke compliment them with the rest of the Knicks Roster (JELLIN together a 9-Man "Strong" rotation inwhich you can play 8-Players to WIN)???


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*After watching the Knicks 40th Game this season vs the Wizards in Washington *where the Knicks came from behind in the 4th qtr. and LOST by ONE-Point in a last second shot, making the Knicks record 17-23. 
*My BEST Conclusion of this Knick Team is *President Isiah Thomas should not make any trades this 2006-7 season for any player in the league. Isiah Thomas owe this Knick Roster the same oportunity (a chance to redeem themselves) that Owner Dolan gave to him *(that includes trading Francis)...*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks 42nd game became a WINNER against a Mediocirty Indiana Pacers. *

*Something is up with Isiah Thomas coaching abilities!* 
The Indiana Pacers after the trade is less than a MEDIOCRITY TEAM. 
The Pacers gave up Steve Jackson, Harrington, and Jacik, which was their best outlet of players to hold down the Backcourt with Tinsley & Armstrong. 
Dunleavy Jr. has always been too weak for presure situations. 

*The Knicks was supposed to BLOW the Pacers out of their own HOME Stadium.* 
President/Coach Isiah Thomas is a FOOL and has been Coaching like a FOOL this entire season. 
Giving Nate Robinson garbage minutes per game since his suspension rather than groom him into the rotation of guards with Marbury, Crawford, and Q.Rich will take his toll on DUM Isiah when Marbury leg swells up to miss three games. 
Then all the Pressure will be put on Nate Robinson who barely played in the last 20 games since the addition of BUM-Jared Jefferies and the 10 game suspension. 

*No Playingtime for bench-players Malik, Nate, James, and Rookie Balkman, will lead to confuse transition when Coach Isiah finally give them playingtime. Why?* 
The Knicks BEST Fastbreaking lineup consist of Nate Robinson, Balkman, Lee, Malik, and either Marbury, Crawford, or Frye. 
Their Transition on both sides of the court is great however, Coach Isiah have not used that lineup or bench-unit (at all) since Jared Jefferies been in the Knick lineup. 

*The Knicks do not have any strength within their Bench-Players,* 
because Lee & Crawford are used to help the Starters find cohesiveness as a unit. Which the Knicks 5-Starters play like BUMS without David Lee or Crawford complimentary talent added with them. And that's Bad because Crawford has been Playing like a BUM the month of January and still he makes the Starters look good.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Orlando Magic has LOST FIVE straight games without their BEST Bench-Player Trevor Ariza who adds scoring, assists, rebounding, and steals, to their Stats depending on the situation. 
The Knicks DUM-DUM Isiah Thomas* has three Athletic Players like Ariza on his Bench (that Hustle & RUN) in Lee, Balkman, and Nate that he can throw into the game at the same time to give three of his Starters rest on the bench. 
Jared Jefferies is the 15th Man off the Bench...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Why do you post the same thing in 2 threads?*

I already read this stuff once....its enough.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Why do you post the same thing in 2 threads?*



alphaorange said:


> I already read this stuff once....its enough.


Whatup Alphaorange, I apologize for the repeated threads, its just that this POST (Knicks Coach decisions) is a thread inwhich I made so I could go over the Knick season of Players and Coaching, at the end of the season. 
Knick Fans and Sports Writers have a way of Blamming Knick Players when the Knick Coach never gave certain Players a chance. As if the Knicks are really being coached each game from the upstairs Brass. 
So far President/Coach Isiah Thomas has been doing a very POOR-Poor Job coaching the players inwhich he personally picked for this team. 
Jared Jefferies does not fit into this Roster or its rotation of Players this season, maybe next season but not this one. 

There is NO-Reason at all why Frye & Jefferies is starting over David Lee. 
Rookie Balkman performance this season shows he should be the 6th-Man to 8th-Man off the bench. 
Second season players Nate & Frye belong in the 8-Man Rotation off the bench in each game. 

*At the Start of this 2006-7 season the Knicks best offensive/defensive hustling unit were Nate, Crawford, Lee, and Rookie Balkman off the bench.* 
When Coach Isiah Thomas took Crawford & Lee out of the starting lineup at the start of January 2007, I assumed he was going to start using his fast running hustling Bench-Players with Fresh-Legs in the 2nd quarter of each game to throw Knick oponents off ballance with his Bench-Unit of Nate, Crawford, Lee, and Rookie Balkman. *But he did'nt.* Coach Isiah Thomas in his 43rd game of the season is still working on developing a Starting-5-Unit using Marbury, Q.Rich, Jefferies, Frye, Curry, Lee, and Crawford, with his quick substitution early in the first quarter of each game (Signs of being clueless)...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks 43rd game of the season vs the Miami Heat (without Shaq or Wade in the lineup) maybe the worst first quarter in NBA history. The Knicks started off with just 3 points to the Heat 29 points with the first quarter ending with a score of Miami Heat 42 points to the Knicks 12 points.* 

The Knick Players Lee, Crawford, and Nate was very upset on the court when Coach Isiah took Rookie Balkman out of the game in the 4th quarter with the score at 73-79. 

The Knicks BEST 2nd Unit of *"Come-Back"* Players are *Nate, Crawford, Lee, and Rookie Balkman* (they are all Bench-Players which showed repeatedly that they can play together against some of the top teams in the league). 
*President/Coach Isiah Thomas deserve a losing record with his POOR Coaching of this Knick Roster (FIRE-Isiah!). *

*Knick WINNING Rotation of Players are:* 
*PG-Marbury (1)
SG-Crawford (2) 
PG/SG-Nate (7th MAN)
SF-Q.Rich (3)
SF-Balkman (6th MAN)
SF/PF-Lee (4)
PF-Malik (9th MAN)
PF/C-Frye (8th MAN)
C-Curry (5)
C-James (10th MAN)* 

This Knick Roster can not afford to be losing any games after their 40th game of the Season. Its supposed to be Knick-WIN, after Knick-WIN, after Knick-WIN


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks are 18-26 without any hope or out-look of improving or getting close to becomming a 500% record team by the end of this season. They are not down by 8 or 19 points they are 8 games down from being an average 500% NBA Team.* 

*What went wrong?* 
For starters, the Knick Coach used Named Players for his Starting Lineup at the start of the season, rather than feel-out the players on the roster during Training Camp & Preseason that played best with his Main Two Starters PG-Marbury & C-Curry. 

A player that was not supposed to be a starter (Q.Richardson) this season happen to be (injuries to Jared Jefferies) the Knicks BEST Starter on the team. 
The next best Starter (David Lee) was put there by an injury to Channing Frye. 
And the 3rd Best Starter (Crawford) was put there by an injury to Francis. 

The worst or awful or distasteful Starter the Knicks had this entire season (Jared Jefferies) was place there by the Coaches decision over other healthy players. 

What does the above say about the Knicks Coaching decisions? when injuries to Knick-Players become the best solution maker on this team. 
Will the injury of Marbury & Curry make this Knick Team WIN more games? 

The point that is so VISIBLE here is if the Coach can not find Five suitable players to be his TOP-FIVE-LEADERS to start each game, what makes you or I think he knows how to find the bench-players that are suitable for certain situations in games (how many teams had the Knicks down by 20 or more points this season explains what I'm saying.). 

More to read: 

*This Knick Team was finally comming together as a TEAM this season the day that Coach Isiah Thomas put David Lee & Crawford into the Starting Lineup (8-14). Whatever it was that Lee, Q.Rich, and Balkman was doing to encourage Eddy Curry confidence to get a Double-Double each game was the start of something good for this Knick Team.* 

The only srews of confidence that needed some work "JELLIN" to give Coach Isiah the 9-Man Strong-Rotation was in Players Frye & Francis at that time (Two Starters who should've been comming off the bench to light it up offensively). 
Steve Francis was supposed to take the 6th-Man award & best improve Player this season by suprise by taking advantage of Knick oposition bench players (Frye & Francis Pick & Roll). 
Jared Jefferies and Jerome James was doing just FINE being injured on the bench each game, but working-out hard in practice with the team. 

What was President/Coach Isiah Thomas thinking after the first 10 games this season when Curry & Frye could not get a defensive rebound, and Marbury & Francis getting mixed up on who is running the point? 
Logically David Lee solves the rebound problems, and Jamal Crawford solves the SG problem. 

*How did Coach Isiah Thomas think the players in his rotation felt when he put Jared Jefferies in the Starting Lineup after playing just one game with this team? plus giving Jefferies 30 MPG over players that were busting their chops for this team just for playingtime?* 

1) Was I suprise about the "Denver Brawl" in Jefferies 2nd Start on this team? 
2) Was I suprise about Q.Richardson injury after Jefferies 2nd start on this team? 
3) Am I suprise that Francis bailed-out and went home for vacation during this season?
4) Am I suprise about Marbury & Curry injuries right now with Jefferies & Frye still in the starting lineup? 
5) Should I be suprise that the Knicks record is 18-26 with Jefferies & Frye in the starting lineup? 

*The Knicks are not down by 8 or 10 points they are down by 8-Games from being an average 500 Team... *


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*How about a set offensive plan with Curry, Lee, Q.Rich, Crawford, and Marbury. And a set offensive/defensive plan for James, Frye, Lee, Balkman, and Nate.* 

Adding a NEW Player to this Knick-Roster when the President has yet to give 8-players that play cohesive together on this Knick roster steady playingtime for his own personal reasons, plus the President dont have a SET-SYSTEM for TEAM-PLAY on offense or defense which has made the President the WORST Coach in the NBA after 45 games. No one can find 3 coaches this season that coached worst than Isiah Thomas. 

*All this ONE on ONE Knick-Basketball does is take too many teammates out of the offense and make them lazy to run back on defense (this is President/Coach Isiah Thomas game plan system with his players that can score). *

*This Knick Team would be a dangerous offensive comodity if Crawford & Nate get their passing skillz down pack with their teammates *(the coach dont let those two players play consistently with the same teammates), which forces them to play ONE on ONE Basketball as a guard in the backcourt (which only leads to alot of Loses). 
*Crawford, Nate, and Marbury are the players you want to shoot the ball when the shot-clock is down to 3 seconds* (But did the Knick coach design a play on who to pass the ball to when 5 seconds are remaining on the shot clock to his entire roster? NO! because the coach still let Crawford dribble half of the shot clock away rather than make Crawford practice his Passing skills which would enhance Crawford talents as a guard.). 
The Knicks dont need Marbury, Crawford, or Nate shooting the ball when more than 12 and 8 seconds are remaining on the shot-clock with a defender in their face, all those seconds should go to setting up the Knicks Frontcourt players for a shot. 
I'm tired of seeing Channing Frye getting the ball with 3 seconds remaining on the shot-clock and a man in his face where he is force to shoot. It took Players like Dirk, K.G., Duncan, and Webber close to 5 years in the league to be able to shoot acurately with a defender on them with seconds remaining on the clock. 

I apologize, if I disagree with members on a trade will help this Knick-Team, because I dont see it happening. 
The young Knick-Players need some stability in knowing their teammates that is on the court with them tonight and the next night. They dont need to be second guessing their own teammates moves and abilities on the court. 

*If you really want to see some stability and strategy from this Knick Team let Assistant Mark Aquire Coach 7-players (James, Frye, Lee, Balkman, Crawford, Nate, and Marbury) on the court for just 24 minutes a game for 5 games straight, and you will see 7-Players that Co-Exist together on both sides of the court for a WIN (after that 5th game)... *


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*ALL-STAR Weekend analysis of the Knicks.* 


*This Knick Team can not and should not make any trades this season for the little improvements that we fans do see in their transition and backcourt offensive game plan.* 
A Knick trade this season would bring division in the players on the roster for the lack of playingtime thats been giving to certain players. However, Crawford has to be used like Jerome James or benched for 5 to 10 games untill he get his act together as a PURE-SG. *Crawford running the point has caused 70% of the Knicks Loses in the last two seasons (Crawford need to look at how the average SG in the NBA plays the SG-Position, or look at some tapes of Starks, or Sprewell, or Allan Houston.).* 

I am sure that Nate Robinson dont want to be his HomeTown Friend (Crawford) replacement at the SG-position while he is benched, but the *tandem of Rookie "SF-Balkman and SG-Nate"* with either PG-Marbury or PG-Francis seem to control the Backcourt much better against Knick Oponents. 
Why the Knicks Coaches has been forcing certain Players to play together and try to gain a chemistry with each other this season when alot of these players play best with PF/SF-David Lee, SF/SG-Balkman, and SG/PG-Nate, alongside them and the results are better is the BOLD questioned that need to be put to President/Coach Isiah Thomas before the end of the ALL-STAR Weekend? 

Trying to get on Isiah Thomas good side to fit into his so-call game plan this season showed how POORLY Nate Robinson was prepared for the challenge of his Dunking Championship. 
I'm assuming after that bounce dunk performance Nate did in a game early this season the team probably told him to get his priorities straight at every practice rather than be creative again in this years Dunking Contest. 
*It seems like not to many Knick Fans was worried about why Frye, Lee, Nate, and Balkman was not in the Freshman/Sophmore ALL-STAR Contest?* Coach Isiah Thomas trying to *"SAVE-FACE"* with Curry, Jefferries, and Francis is why the Knicks young players was held back this season.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*So far the number one (#1) player on this Knick Roster that should be TRADED first before any other player this season/offseason is Jamal Crawford.* 
Crawford refuse to play-consistently and be creative as a SG (The team has NO use for him on the roster). 
The Knicks need a PURE-SG! 
PG-Marbury needs a PURE-SG! 
PG-Francis needs a PURE-SG! 
PG/SG-Nate Robinson has proved to be the Knicks best *Combo-Guard *over Marbury, Francis, and Crawford.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *So far the number one (#1) player on this Knick Roster that should be TRADED first before any other player this season/offseason is Jamal Crawford.*
> Crawford refuse to play-consistently and be creative as a SG (The team has NO use for him on the roster).
> The Knicks need a PURE-SG!
> PG-Marbury needs a PURE-SG!
> ...


I dont know if that is true at all.

during marbury's tenure he has played the best with crawford alongside him...curry obviously plays better with him on the court, and nate has proven nothing of the sort he is the knicks 5th best guard when every1 is healthy behind Qrich , JC marbury and francis , which is why when every1 is healthy he doesn't play.

crawford is much more solution than problem.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> crawford is much more solution than problem.


I disagree and Ill give my reasons why.

#1)He is known to shoot us in a whole early in the game. One of the main reasons we play from behind so much this year is b/c of JC.

#2)He is not as clutch as many think he is. His isolation plays at the end of quarters and end of games _rarely _work. And not only that, but it has to come down to an isolation play in the fourth a lot of the times because he is the one who shot us into the whole that we had to digg out of in the first place.(see #1)

#3)He is a horrible liability on the defense. Combined with him shooting us in a 15-20 point whole and letting his man score plenty on him it hurts the team more then any player on this knick team.

#4)Last but not least he is not a _winning player_. He may score 35 points for you in a game but then in the fourth when it counts he'll turn the ball over 3 times in the last six mintues of the game and hand the game to the other team.And sometimes gets a chance to make-up for it with the last shot of the game, but normally misses it.(Jazz game anyone?)

My point is I like JC as a person (from what I can see) but he dosnt bring enough to the table to fit into zekes team concept.IMO JC is the weak link on this team and is holding us back. But of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Truknicksfan said:


> I disagree and Ill give my reasons why.
> 
> #1)He is known to shoot us in a whole early in the game. One of the main reasons we play from behind so much this year is b/c of JC.
> 
> ...


this is crazy and I'll tell you why .

1. out of the top 7 knicks in minutes he is 3rd in +/- ratio , he is hit and miss but he is doing better than marbury , curry , frye and qrich . only behind nate and lee 2 players who come off the bench , out of the main starters he is actually the guy on the court in which good things happen most frequently ...at some point you have to credit him for making things happen....especially seeing as he leads the team in minutes.

2. Jc is more clutch than any1 on the team , which is why he gets those last second shots, faulting him for not being Kobe isn't constructive.

3. you are greatly overstating his turnovers in crunchtime, according to 82games.com he has exactly 10 in clutchtime situations , (4th quarter or overtime, less than 5 minutes left,
neither team ahead by more than 5 points) considering he is on the floor for 99% of the knicks total mintues in this time i would say thats pretty good.

4. he's a low % shooter but he does help the offense a great deal because he is a very good passer and offensively he always has to be accounted for because if you let him get off chances are you will lose that night.

this is just a case of blaming 1 of the better players because the team isn't very good.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> 1. out of the top 7 knicks in minutes he is 3rd in +/- ratio , he is hit and miss but he is doing better than marbury , curry , frye and qrich . only behind nate and lee 2 players who come off the bench , out of the main starters he is actually the guy on the court in which good things happen most frequently ...at some point you have to credit him for making things happen....especially seeing as he leads the team in minutes.
> 
> 2. Jc is more clutch than any1 on the team , which is why he gets those last second shots, faulting him for not being Kobe isn't constructive.
> 
> ...


Grinch ill agree to disagree cause this will go on forever.

I would like to bring up one point though.


> 2. Jc is more clutch than any1 on the team , which is why he gets those last second shots, faulting him for not being Kobe isn't constructive.


Am I blaming him because hes not kobe? NO. Dont give Jc that much credit to even put him in the same sentence. Im blaming JC for not being even half way good at his last second shots.

But again Im just going to agree to disagree cause we could go on forever. 

Let me ask you this Grinch, what zeke do to make this team better?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Truknicksfan said:


> Let me ask you this Grinch, what zeke do to make this team better?


2 two way players 
1 in the post who can play PF who can defend the lane, rebound and hit a midrange/3 point jump shot

1 who can hit 3's and play defense at the 2/3.

the problem with that is that those are somewhat rare skillsets in this league of specialist , but you need a perimeter defender who can hit 3's to spead the court because the team's best offensive players play the 1 and 5, and guys who can rebound shoot and play defense are even more rare , they generally are stars , finding 1 who is a role player is very difficult because those who have them are reluctant to let them go.

the knicks have players they can send out to aquire this in either frye or lee , and nate,francis, qrich and JC with malik and and jerome james able to fill things out from a salary prospective...its really a matter of finding teams who are willing to deal and what their needs are.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lee will never be traded*

IT will be run out of town if he does this. Even Kenny Smith (who I respect very much) said Lee was close to being an Allstar at the grown-up table. You're chastising him for not being a shot blocker when he brings SO much more to the table than the guy you really want (Chandler). They are about equal in boards, but Lee is a better ball handler, a better passer, and a better perimeter shooter, plus he brings something to the table that can't easily be measured......the team just plays better when he is in. No matter what he does, you will always find ways to criticize him. If Zeke let it be known he would trade him, the phones would be burning up. It should be apparent to anyone that watched the Challenge that Lee would benefit greatly by playing with a true uptempo PG. So would Frye and even Curry, given their speed up and down the court. This team needs a healthy Marbury and a consistent shooter/defender at the SG. Since Marbury is never going to be able to play the minutes this team needs him to, and JC is allergic to defense and consistency, we need guards, not big men. Curry outperforms his man nearly every night, Lee does the same, Frye is dong it lately, and Qrich is doing what we need when we need, its easy to see where the problem lies. BACKCOURT. It would be nice to have an intimidator back there to erase the defensive mistakes of the others, but it isn't our most pressing need.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Lee will never be traded*



alphaorange said:


> IT will be run out of town if he does this. Even Kenny Smith (who I respect very much) said Lee was close to being an Allstar at the grown-up table. You're chastising him for not being a shot blocker when he brings SO much more to the table than the guy you really want (Chandler). They are about equal in boards, but Lee is a better ball handler, a better passer, and a better perimeter shooter, plus he brings something to the table that can't easily be measured......the team just plays better when he is in. No matter what he does, you will always find ways to criticize him. If Zeke let it be known he would trade him, the phones would be burning up. It should be apparent to anyone that watched the Challenge that Lee would benefit greatly by playing with a true uptempo PG. So would Frye and even Curry, given their speed up and down the court. This team needs a healthy Marbury and a consistent shooter/defender at the SG. Since Marbury is never going to be able to play the minutes this team needs him to, and JC is allergic to defense and consistency, we need guards, not big men. Curry outperforms his man nearly every night, Lee does the same, Frye is dong it lately, and Qrich is doing what we need when we need, its easy to see where the problem lies. BACKCOURT. It would be nice to have an intimidator back there to erase the defensive mistakes of the others, but it isn't our most pressing need.


1st of all he does not at all bring more to the table than tyson chandler ...tyson brings all nba defense to the table , and defense the last time i checked was half the game. there isn't much difference in their numbers offensively at all,(8 points 12.2 boards .605 fg for chandler to and the margin is getting smaller everyday tyson is averaging 10.7 and 13.5 since jan. 1st vs. Dlee's 12.0 and 11.0...if any1 is playing better now its clearly tyson and his monsterous febuary in which he is averaging 17 boards a game while chipping in 12 points, lee is not playing as well in games that atually count...all the while playing much better on the defensive side of the ball...and if you dont think the hornets play better when chandler's in the game you are crazy , he is their interior presence...he balances them a great deal .

the knicks are the 11th best offense in the league , but the 26th ranked defense , mostly because when teams get inside there are no effective ways to stop them from scoring , the team just usually collapses and gives up an open 3 point attempt, with chandler the perimeter guys could stay on their guys more , because they full well know Lee and curry are not usually going to prevent the ball from being scored against penetration.

davis lee makes the knicks strengths stronger but weakens the team with what it is weak at too. chandler can be just as good as lee is currently on offense and boarding if not better plus adding the dimension of defense to the team in a way they really dont have at all.

the knicks aren't a balanced team not in their scoring ability , their defensive ability, of whom they are constituted, and surely not where their focus is .

Curry is the best offensive player on the team , but he is not at this point so much better that on merit he gets the amount of touches he does, he gets them because the team is trying to forge an identity and Thomas wants to make him a unifying force on the knicks , he and he alone is the lone untradable because everything is based off of him.

when you have the basis of your offense set you need to put in the rest for the team to be complete , 

Curry at this point does not rebound or defend the lane at an acceptable level for a winning team, until he does there is really only 3 options

1.wait until he does and struggle in those aspects of the game.

2.put in guys who only partially do the job (Lee boards, Frye and JJames try to defend the lane, only james actually does it well with any real sort of consistency and he cant play much because he is a center and neither he or curry can defend most PF's) 

3.or import a guy who does, and hopefully that guy has a J or is an exceptional garbage basket guy to spread the floor and to prevent all out doubling on curry.

you can blame the backcourt all day but the backcourt is sacrificing shots and touches for the front court players to get off thats why JC plays so much despite his defensive issues because no one implements Thomas' game plan better than him , he even more than marbury is sacrificing his offense to get others off, (namely curry)


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Just a quick question, why is anybody even talking about Chandler when there is a better defensive center less than 100 miles away with better offensive ability being shopped around by an imbecile of a general manager? I'm talking of Samuel Dalembert. His contract is hardly a good one, but really he's a center contracts should hardly be of issue if this team continues to be worked upon as planned. Furthermore, the Sixers actually are rebuilding and Dalembert could be had for an easy Malik Rose short term deal and a maybe a cheesy pick. They absolutely hate Dalembert in Philadelphia and Billy King has a hard on for Collins, so a Rose, Collins, and protected pick for Dalembert would likely work.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*We're not talking center.*

We are talking PF. Grinch is clearly a Chandler devotee while I am firmly a David Lee fan. We agree to disagree on who brings more to the team. Chandler is a superior defensive player at this point, however, since defense is more than blocking shots, he may not be better in 2 years. Both players can play 2 positions. Although Grinch thinks TC is as good offensively as Lee, I think he is smoking something. Both can finish but Chandler has no perimeter skills. While Lee flourishes with the ball in his hands. So do his team mates. Lee plays forward while TC is playing center. All that aside, I'm glad that Grinch put me on to 82games.com.......it proves what a load of crap he is espousing. Lee (when not playing center,duh) is ahead of Chandler in nearly every category, including defensively (excluding blocks but factoring opponent effectiveness). Lee's PER is also higher than Chandlers (and Lee's opponents). He's just a lot better than Grinch is willing to admit. Check the numbers and spin away, grinch.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: We're not talking center.*



alphaorange said:


> We are talking PF. Grinch is clearly a Chandler devotee while I am firmly a David Lee fan. We agree to disagree on who brings more to the team. Chandler is a superior defensive player at this point, however, since defense is more than blocking shots, he may not be better in 2 years. Both players can play 2 positions. Although Grinch thinks TC is as good offensively as Lee, I think he is smoking something. Both can finish but Chandler has no perimeter skills. While Lee flourishes with the ball in his hands. So do his team mates. Lee plays forward while TC is playing center. All that aside, I'm glad that Grinch put me on to 82games.com.......it proves what a load of crap he is espousing. Lee (when not playing center,duh) is ahead of Chandler in nearly every category, including defensively (excluding blocks but factoring opponent effectiveness). Lee's PER is also higher than Chandlers (and Lee's opponents). He's just a lot better than Grinch is willing to admit. Check the numbers and spin away, grinch.


since you have the rather annoying tendency of making your post grinch based .

let me ask you something , what good is something if you dont use it?

Lee is a better shooter , but he is so reluctant to shoot it when the ball gets swung out to him in perfect position to let it go , he usually doesn't and usually passes or drives in causing TO's via his own mistakes or 3 second violations on post players expecting him to shoot. his perimeter skills aren't helping the knicks they merely have the potential to be helpful.

he isn't a better post player at the 4 because he really cant post them up to well, his size isn't enough ...he is much better using his speed when he is playing the 5 or using his size on smaller 3 , at the 4 he is mostly a garbage basket player which is why he barely avg. double figures despite his high FG% its his low shot attempts , he doesn't create any baskets outside of offensive rebounding so as a knick his scoring ability will be basically the same as chandler.

chandler played mostly power forward as recently as 2 years ago alongside curry, its something he can obviously do now.

Lee is never going to be a featured player in ny , when he comes off the bench he isn't even featured but people are clamoring for him to start expecting his #'s to go up when in fact the more he plays with bench players the more looks he gets and quicker his development will be.

and as far as PER goes its mostly a comparison of offensive stats ...and the difference isn't much 19.98 for Lee vs. 18.16 for chandler this compared to 16.56 for curry , so what does it really mean?

would you trade curry for either of them based off of mostly offensive contributions , of course not , it would be stupid , just like trying just like trying to state that Lee holds any real edge over chander when its much more lopsided on the other side of the ball. chandler has a real shot to be on an all defensive team this season ...is lee even an avg. defender, he is a guy who hustles plays at least half of his time against back up players and is still not a guy who is a good defender because he is not at all a deterrent against any1 in the lane so what it comes down to is this .

to simailarly offensive players who are elite rebounders and 1 is also an elite defender , while the other is sub par....but the sub par defender rates out as a slightly better offensive player.

on a team thats the 26th ranked defense but 11th on offense who is better for that team?

its really common sense , yet you keep picking wrong.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I respond to your posts...*

because you should be called on them. You make statements that are irrelevant. Lee is not featured on offense because he doesn't need to be. When he gets the jumper down (and only a fool thinks he won't), he'll be a 10 million dollar man. He'll average 15 points a game next year without being featured and in case you can't wrap your mind around the value of that, it's immense. He wouldn't be playing 35-40 minutes if he weren't CRITICAL to the teams success. I agree that Lee should shoot more when he is open and he will as time goes by. He is only in the middle of his second year while Chandler is in his 5th. Offensively he pretty much is what he is. There is not a single offensive category that Chandler comes close to Lee (FG% aside). You make it sound like Lee is a TO machine...where do you get these ideas. He had 7 against the magic in a poor outing. The rest of his line? 12pt, 16 RB, 2dimes, 2 steals, and 2 blocks. Garbage baskets? You aren't watching then. He gets passes off great cuts, finishes ahead of the pack and gets the occasional put back. He also has a nice array of low post moves when the area is open. You also have your numbers mixed up. You are citing EFF when you say PER. Different numbers. BTW, check out the opponents PER against these guys. Lee does a better job on defense, as a whole. Or maybe it's a statistical anomaly . Chandler is a decent player, but Lee has a chance to be a star. Chandler was traded for almost nothing and not a great deal of interest in him at the time. Lee is on everyone's watch list. 
Bottom line is that you can't back up any of your claims with numbers or otherwise. Not even statements from analysts. That's fine. I know you like Chandler and have some sort of issue with Lee. I just want to win and I know that Lee brings things that NY has not had in a long time. I think Chandler is a fine center...better than Curry if you have enough scoring.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

How can anyone hate on David Lee at this point? It's simply mind blogging.....Tyson Chandler can stay where he is if trading Lee to get him is even mention. Lee is probably one of the few untouchables on this team and will likely stay that way if he continues to play with heart and determination. 

Sometimes I wonder do we want a NYK team or a Chicago Bulls reunion.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: I respond to your posts...*



alphaorange said:


> because you should be called on them. You make statements that are irrelevant. Lee is not featured on offense because he doesn't need to be. When he gets the jumper down (and only a fool thinks he won't), he'll be a 10 million dollar man. He'll average 15 points a game next year without being featured and in case you can't wrap your mind around the value of that, it's immense. He wouldn't be playing 35-40 minutes if he weren't CRITICAL to the teams success. I agree that Lee should shoot more when he is open and he will as time goes by. He is only in the middle of his second year while Chandler is in his 5th. Offensively he pretty much is what he is. There is not a single offensive category that Chandler comes close to Lee (FG% aside). You make it sound like Lee is a TO machine...where do you get these ideas. He had 7 against the magic in a poor outing. The rest of his line? 12pt, 16 RB, 2dimes, 2 steals, and 2 blocks. Garbage baskets? You aren't watching then. He gets passes off great cuts, finishes ahead of the pack and gets the occasional put back. He also has a nice array of low post moves when the area is open. You also have your numbers mixed up. You are citing EFF when you say PER. Different numbers. BTW, check out the opponents PER against these guys. Lee does a better job on defense, as a whole. Or maybe it's a statistical anomaly . Chandler is a decent player, but Lee has a chance to be a star. Chandler was traded for almost nothing and not a great deal of interest in him at the time. Lee is on everyone's watch list.
> Bottom line is that you can't back up any of your claims with numbers or otherwise. Not even statements from analysts. That's fine. I know you like Chandler and have some sort of issue with Lee. I just want to win and I know that Lee brings things that NY has not had in a long time. I think Chandler is a fine center...better than Curry if you have enough scoring.


one day you'll earn to read correctly and use it in a way that doesn't make it seem like you have no idea what you are posting about , some examples.

"when Lee gets a jumpshot he'll be a 10 million $ man" .

well I got news for ya , Tyson chandler already is.

i said he doesn't use his jumpshot(implying he does actually have 1 ) , i never said he didn't have one feel free to re-read my post its at the beginning...i didn't even see most yesterday's game but i have been told my statements about how he causes turnovers rang quite true, just like your 10 million $ man stuff is actually a paraphrasing of gus johnson last night.

you got bent out of shape because i said Lee's lack of desire to use his jumpshot causes turnovers and then the next day he goes out and gets 7 to's , I'm not going to even act like I called that but 7 turnovers is far too much for a guy who really isn't featured at all , its too much for curry and he's force fed the ball half the game.

and you can try to prove your point of who is better by calling out Lee's statline , but 1nce again i have some news for you , tyson had a better one last night 16 points 20 boards and 2 blocks (1 to. for those who care)...

tyson chandler could be the next ben wallace/deke mutumbo/marcus camby type player ...to me thats a star , david lee ... i dunno if star is the right word , can you be a star if you aren't featured on offense and play sub par defense to avg. defense? and are not a featured player(1st or 2nd option ) on offense...who is a star that fits that criteria?

cedric ceballos is the only guy i can think of , but he was not featured and getting 20+ a game, i dont think lee is capable of that much..., no one not even you see that coming from lee, so how exactly will he be a star...and even cedric spent half his career coming off the bench?

most of the time those players are eventually 6th men to compensate for their lack of defense while still getting the most out of their offense ...the role lee currently is in...i think he is capable of better play , but as it is now he really doesn't deserve to start until he begins to do more traditional power forward things as in defend the lane , as it is now on defense he looks like a tweener some1 not able to stay with the 3's and not pyhsical enough to really defend 4's or to be a strong deterrent to penetrators.

you say i cant back up my claims with numbers ...i got some its called rebounds ...tyson has more and thats what lee is best at ,(even if you accounted for minutes on a per minute basis chandler still has more) but chandler has more...blocks... tyson has more and the thing is chandler is one of the few players who can do both at the same time , he has 9 double doubles in his last 10 games including his last 6 , i can look at last night's game and hear gus johnson call lee's jumpshot a 10 million $ shot after he refused to shoot it causing yet another turnover, i realize its not a stat but since you felt the need to parphrase him i felt the need to add it all the same.

dont get mad because i'm right direct your anger at the right source, and expect lee to improve.

chandler is playing better its really that simple...and more importantly his defense would add a needed dimension to the knicks .


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Last response....*

I Absolutely paraphrased Johnson and it is true. Lee had a bad game turning the ball over....big deal. He AVERAGES less than Chandler and handles the ball more. I am the one who said Lee needed to improve his J. I never implied you said that.I just said it's not so important for the TEAM right now, as they don't really need him to take shots. And for you to discredit Lee's defense so much is wrong. The guy shut down Odom on the last shot and his defensive numbers are quite good and getting better. I will tell you the same thing I told twink. Check the numbers on 82games....and get back to me. They don't lie. Lee does more and means more to the team. Its in black and white. Cedric Ceballos was not featured?? Dude, I watched him play...alot. He was a featured player. That statement is a load of Bull. After he was on the Suns for a couple of years he became a primary go to guy. Chambers was like 30 or something and on the decline. Until then Cedrics minutes were few and he scored little. I like you....you never let facts stand in the way of a good disagreement. BTW, I never get bent out of shape. That would mean I give credence to what you come up with.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Mr. David Lee is a "Knick WIN!", a WINNING Knick!, and the true Backbone of this Knick Organization in the 2006-7 season.* 

*Mr. David Lee is the Knicks hidden talent and hidden scorer, that President/Coach Isiah Thomas has refuse to utilize this season for some reason or another.* 
*I am a Blackman that is willing to tell Isiah Thomas to his face that he is Prejudice for not making "Super Star David Lee" whom have chemistry with EVERY Knick-Player on the Knick Roster no matter the temple of the game. David Lee is the Star-Player to BUILD around for 40 MPG (When Eddy Curry had 9 consistent double-doubles that is when Isiah Thomas should've recognized the STAR-TALENT of Mr. David Lee and started building the Knick Team around his WINNING Talents.).* 

*What Player on the Knicks this season is the Best Tandem-Talent on court with Mr. David Lee?* I say Rookie Balkman. 
What player do you say?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Lost to the Philly 76er's after beating the Orlando Magic the night before, says Isiah Thomas is a FOOL and is about to trade some important players on this Knick Team on the trading deadline today, unless owner Dolan steps in and make Isiah finish the season with the same roster he started with this season. 

*Knicks vs 76er's (Computor Logic says, "Knicks 25th WIN!" however, Coach Isiah prove Logic wrong.) *

*STUPID Isiah Thomas is going to make a TRADE today involving alot of Knick Players for the February DeadLine.*

Coach Isiah Thomas, coached the Knicks to lose vs the 76er's. 
Jerome James got off to a tearing start to benefit the Knicks team at the end of a back to back game vs mediocre 76er's, and was rewarded to sit on the bench the rest of the game. The guards Francis and Nate did not get any playingtime (3 minutes each) at the end of this back to back game. Rookie Collins whom been sitting on the bench all season were given 13 minutes of playingtime with teammates he has yet to play with vs NBA competition. 
Rookie Balkman & Collins best talents plays to the beat of (DNP) David Lee Chemistry, with Frye, Nate, Francis, and Jerome James (those seven players in a rotation could've beat the 76er's). 

*STUPID Isiah Thomas is going to make a TRADE today involving alot of Knick Players for the February DeadLine!!! *


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Last response....*



alphaorange said:


> I Absolutely paraphrased Johnson and it is true. Lee had a bad game turning the ball over....big deal. He AVERAGES less than Chandler and handles the ball more. I am the one who said Lee needed to improve his J. I never implied you said that.I just said it's not so important for the TEAM right now, as they don't really need him to take shots. And for you to discredit Lee's defense so much is wrong. The guy shut down Odom on the last shot and his defensive numbers are quite good and getting better. I will tell you the same thing I told twink. Check the numbers on 82games....and get back to me. They don't lie. Lee does more and means more to the team. Its in black and white. Cedric Ceballos was not featured?? Dude, I watched him play...alot. He was a featured player. That statement is a load of Bull. After he was on the Suns for a couple of years he became a primary go to guy. Chambers was like 30 or something and on the decline. Until then Cedrics minutes were few and he scored little. I like you....you never let facts stand in the way of a good disagreement. BTW, I never get bent out of shape. That would mean I give credence to what you come up with.


so why paraphrase gus johnson at a moment that actually proves my point ?

he holds the ball...and it causes turnovers , and truthfully i wasn't even talking about lee's turnovers moreso its frye's and curry's and any1 else who camps in the lane while the ball is being swung around only to have lee not shoot it and get them a turnover.

and your revision of the suns and ceballos is bizarre every1 knows chambers was the man there until barkley was imported at no point was ceballos on that team a higher priority offensively than 4th, barkley or kevin johnson or even majerle and hornecek before barkley was traded there , despite avg. more points than thunder dan no plays were run for him, he got everything running back and forth along the baseline , hitting the offensive boards and running the floor, in laker land he was more important but they never ran much for him there either it was very much equal opportunity there with 6 guys in double figures and another just under that , they just played alot without much playcalling from the sidelines and it was like that until Magic came back and then they traded him the next year because he had no place on that team with shaq and kobe around.

before you try telling people stuff you need to actually know what happened.

and I am the one who mentioned Lee's defense on Odom that night you dont have to tell me about it . Crawford has made game saving defensive stops too, it doesn't mean the rest of the time he should be given a pass...if anything it opens more questions about his defensive intensity , but i have always questioned his help defense far more ...according to 82games.com jamal crawford is a better than average defender, and Qrich is pretty bad.

82games.com only measure what your man does while you are in the game, it doesn't tell you if that player is doing his other jobs at his position , for instance the main reason crawford is subpar is because he doesn't rotate well allowing others to get off and contributing to the fact that the knicks are the worst in the league at defending the 3, its not because his man is always getting off...

and the main reason I find fault in david lee is because he doesn't rotate to defend the lane , he usually stays on his man , while curry or frye come over too late and often pass lee in the process, some1 has to do it , Frye has shown some talent at it but isn't consistent enough , but as a byproduct of that his defense at 82games.com looks much worse when the truth is he is doing more but as with a bad defensive team alot of people aren't rotating back on his man to cover for him, the same goes for curry .

Every1 is making excuses for him like defense no longer matters at power forward only when lee is in the game , lee is a 2nd year guy with alot to learn if the knicks are ever going to be a winner with him at the 4.

how many teams with a 1st or 2nd option center get by with weak defense at the 4 and the 4 doesn't shoot the 15 fter when called upon to do it. It really is a job requirement if he is a longterm bookend to curry.

does haslem do it in miami? does he play defense on his man and in the lane , does he shoot the 15 footer when open?

i think the answer is yes on all 3 ...even though according to 82games.com david lee is a far superior man defender...(maybe alpha can in his next post tell me how the stats never lie.)

haslem is not a star but he does whats required of him to do , and really thats all I want if he can do more , fine i want him too, but i want to see him do his jobs as a bookend PF to a star post up center .

the othe real post up center is yao and juwan howard does all 3 as well.

you can look through the recent past and see if a guy didn't do it his team is usually looking to replace him as well they should, Curry is a special case because he doesn't board all that well so any guy next to him should rebound well as well.

but the last bunch of true star centers all had this shaq had horace grant and robert horry before haslem, david robinson had tim duncan , dennis rodman , and terry cummings ...olajuwon had horry and thrope , ewing had oakley and camby even a guy like daugherty had hot rod williams and larry nance...its just something you need,

but even in todays nba how many starting PF's on winning teams can get by without being a star player or a good defending starting player at the 4, by my count there is only 1(wizards)...while the losing teams have in fact a bunch of the non-winning teams fit this criteria, teams like the warriors , 76ers, bucks and celtics...teams that for the most part cant play defense and dont have a superstar to compensate for that lacking defensive ability.


I like lee but there are things he is going to have to start bringing to the table for the knicks to get better and truly move up in the league...or he'll never be above what he is right now an excellent 6th man because eventually either channing will get it and he'll be the starter forever, or either Lee or frye will be moved for a guy who does do what is needed.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*reasoning with you is like talking to a wall*

You twist, revise, and misinterpret everything you read. And I know what the Suns did with Ceballos. Unlike you, I was actually old enough to watch as an educated fan. The team was remarkably well rounded and would have cashed in with a title had not injuries derailed them for 2 consecutive years. KJ and Barkley were the most well-known Suns (after the aging Chambers) but Ceballos was perhaps the most important outside of Barkley and KJ. They ran few plays, used an uptempo offense and played little defense (except Thunder Dan). Ceballos often led the team in scoring with several games of 30+. Chambers was a non-factor by CCs 3rd year. The Suns were a flexible team with many players able to star in any particular game. However, CC was one of the primary cogs. To say anything less is revisionist.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: reasoning with you is like talking to a wall*



alphaorange said:


> You twist, revise, and misinterpret everything you read. And I know what the Suns did with Ceballos. Unlike you, I was actually old enough to watch as an educated fan. The team was remarkably well rounded and would have cashed in with a title had not injuries derailed them for 2 consecutive years. KJ and Barkley were the most well-known Suns (after the aging Chambers) but Ceballos was perhaps the most important outside of Barkley and KJ. They ran few plays, used an uptempo offense and played little defense (except Thunder Dan). Ceballos often led the team in scoring with several games of 30+. Chambers was a non-factor by CCs 3rd year. The Suns were a flexible team with many players able to star in any particular game. However, CC was one of the primary cogs. To say anything less is revisionist.


which explains why all 4 of them were all stars while ceballos was a sun and he wasn't , heck in 92-93 he wasn't even as important as richard dumas who ended the season starting ahead of him.

its more than a little funny that you would prop up CC's impact and downgrade chambers in cedric's 3rd season when they essentailly played the same minutes (21.7 for ceballos and 23.6 for chambers)and scored about the same (12.2 for chambers 12.8 for ceballos) 

i dont think you know what you are talking about, and you are the revisionist...your age means nothing I was an adult that year too...its sad you want to bring it there.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Lee will never be traded*



alphaorange said:


> IT will be run out of town if he does this. Even Kenny Smith (who I respect very much) said Lee was close to being an Allstar at the grown-up table. You're chastising him for not being a shot blocker when he brings SO much more to the table than the guy you really want (Chandler). They are about equal in boards, but Lee is a better ball handler, a better passer, and a better perimeter shooter, plus he brings something to the table that can't easily be measured......the team just plays better when he is in. No matter what he does, you will always find ways to criticize him. If Zeke let it be known he would trade him, the phones would be burning up. It should be apparent to anyone that watched the Challenge that Lee would benefit greatly by playing with a true uptempo PG. So would Frye and even Curry, given their speed up and down the court. This team needs a healthy Marbury and a consistent shooter/defender at the SG. Since Marbury is never going to be able to play the minutes this team needs him to, and JC is allergic to defense and consistency, we need guards, not big men. Curry outperforms his man nearly every night, Lee does the same, Frye is dong it lately, and Qrich is doing what we need when we need, its easy to see where the problem lies. BACKCOURT. It would be nice to have an intimidator back there to erase the defensive mistakes of the others, but it isn't our most pressing need.


*Patterson would've been the Knicks perfect SG. He been sitting on the trade table for three seasons and Isiah never looked his way.*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks need a PURE-SG.*
*30 or more minutes of Crawford Playingtime keeps the Knicks BELOW the 500% mark as a NBA Team!!!*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Coach Isiah Thomas Favoritism of Curry & Jefferies is why Channing Frye is not allowed to use his best Talents and Skillz that got him in the NBA.* 

I would put Frye, Lee, and Rookie Balkman frontline against any other Knick frontcourt line this season. Those three Players help each other out on both ends of the court, that is more than I can say for Curry, Jefferies, and Q.Rich as frontcourt players. 

Jamal Crawford running the POINT with Nate Robinson as his backcourt tandem is fine and well. But when Jamal Crawford run the point at anytime when Marbury or Francis is on the court as his backcourt tandem means disaster for the Knick Team. 

*Coach Isiah Thomas has been coaching by talent not by same-page-chemistry players. Example:* 

*Same-Page chemistry *is Crawford running the point with Nate & Balkman switching on the SG position on offense/defense, while David Lee Mans the paint with a running Channing Frye or Curry. 

*Same-Page Chemistry *is Crawford playing the Pure SG-Position with Marbury running the point at all times with Q.Richardson playing SF on offense and SG on defense to help NO-Defense-Crawford, while David Lee Mans the Paint alongside of Curry or Frye. 

*Same-Page Chemistry *was C-Jackie Butler & PF-Channing Frye, being there is no more Butler on the Knicks roster than for the Knicks to ever get success at using Channing Frye at the PF position than the Knicks Center must be David Lee, or Cato, or Jerome James. Center Eddy Curry does not play Help-Ball in the frontcourt on offense or defense with any Knick Player. 

*Same-Page Chemistry *is PF/SF-Lee, with PF/SF/SG-Balkman, with Combo-Guard Nate, on the court together with two other Knick teammates, except Jared Jefferies. 

*There is NO-Same-Page-Chemistry *in Jared Jefferies performance with any Knick Player this season.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

What bothers me the most is when the Knicks already lost the game and is down by 20 or more points with 5 minutes left in the game, Isiah Thomas never puts Jerome James in the game for garbage time. WHY???


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> If you ask me Kiyaman, I think Isiah is already the worst Knick executive in history.


I'm sorry, but that spot will belong to Scott Layden for ages to come.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> What bothers me the most is when the Knicks already lost the game and is down by 20 or more points with 5 minutes left in the game, Isiah Thomas never puts Jerome James in the game for garbage time. WHY???


because James has been playing hurt all season , he has plantar faciatis in his foot.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is something important to include to these Knicks SILLY LOSES inwhich should be Knick WINS: 

My beef is not with the players but with how they was coached and used in the rotation. 
The first quarter of the Celtics game it showed a lack of confidence in the Knicks Starting Five. 
In the second quarter the Knicks Bench Players was LOST playing alongside of some of the (lack of confidence) starters. 
Which lead to a 20 point lead at halftime. 
*There should be NO-Lack of Confidence in Curry, Q.Richardson, and Marbury, they been the Knicks Starters since the start of the 2005-6 season under Coach Larry Brown. 
Those Three Players should have just as much confidence with each other than the Duncan, Ginobli, and Parker unit on the Spurs. Their Teammates should be happy to get on the court with all three players at the same time.* 

The Knicks preperation before the Celtics game was non existent leading to only one thing "POOR-COACHING". 
We are talking about a young Celtics team who also have alot of injuries and poor preperation for their oponents 15-42. 

I maybe mean about things on this Knick Team, but the Curry, Q.Richardson, and Marbury offensive lineup should have more game-planning and strategies to score on alot of different oponents by now. 
They been in the Knicks Starting Lineup for TWO-SEASONS. 
They dont because of Coach Isiah Thomas and Coach Larry Brown *"One on One" system* all season long. 
*NO-Chemistry among the Knicks top 3-Starters for two seasons.* 
When you are a Coach you look at the type of Nucleus you have with Center Curry on offense, then you look at what PG-Marbury have to give on offense, and then you plan on how Q.Richardson could add to the Center & PG offensive-game at the SF position. 
These three Players (Starters) had two years to just practice their passing-game, boxing out game, picking-game, and comunication-game, with each other to be the Knicks prime Offensive-Nucleus. 
If your Offensive Game is tight and your defensive game is terrible you may lose as many games as you WIN, but you rarely ever get to be 20 points behind your oponents in games...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The injuries this season to Francis, and the benching of Nate Robinson after his 10 game suspension makes me wonder why the Knicks coach during that time never found any spot-role playingtime for Rookie PG/SG-Collins. This Rookie have the talent & skillz at the Combo-Guard position the Knicks could've used this season for just 10 to 12 mpg. 

Jerome James is not a bum, this Knick team frontcourt-players coaching is very poor for James Talent and Channing Frye talent. David Lee success is from playing outside of the Knicks Coaches system. Lee created his own hustling system to rebound and score within the realms of his teammates (without the use of any Knick coach strategy or help). 
It is not ashame to admit that the Knicks Frontcourt coaching staff and frontcourt plans are too busy working on just C-Eddy Curry talent & Skillz. 

Rookie Balkman earned his playingtime already on this Knick Team early in the season to shut up any bad media critics about Isiah Thomas picking him as their first round pick over Marcus Williams. 

Jared Jefferies is not a BUM however, his playingtime on the Knicks should go to Jerome James & Balkman whom both players talents compliment the talents of C/PF-Channing Frye (Co-existing-Players). 
We all seen the Frye & Curry tandem this season vs every NBA team, we have yet to see Channing Frye play PF with C-James or C-Cato for any steady length of playingtime. Why? 
We watched one Knick WIN early this season at crunchtime when the Knicks had Frye & Lee on the court and was substituting centers Curry & Cato on offense/defense (well coaching strategy for the Knick WIN, to bad it only happen one time this season.). 

The idea of surrounding this Knick Team around C-Eddy Curry is a good idea however, PF-Channing Frye had so many successful games last season as a Frontcourt Tandem with players Davis, or James, or Butler, or Taylor, or Lee. The Curry/Frye Tandem did not work good last season for Curry or Frye. And no improvement has showed this season out of all the playingtime they received together.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*What happen?* The Knicks are 29-34 with a chance to make the 8th seed of the WEAK Eastern Conference Playoffs. And Owner Dolan gives President/Coach Isiah Thomas an extension on his contract, plus called off the Altimatum of improvement or get FIRED! he gave him at the Start of the season. Why so soon? did Isiah make an unknown secret bet with the Owner Dolan on the Wizard Game or the improvement of Francis? 

*Well here we go on my analysis:* 

I really dont know how much credit you could give to a Coach for a 29-34 season which has a Roster that supposed to be 34-29. The credit does go to the G.M. for getting so many talented players. 

*This Knick Roster was over talented for the likes of Larry Brown and Isiah Thomas to coach (they are not coaches that can coach an over talented roster without a Leadership Player). Especially when the best talent lies in the Young Players.* 


*Somewhere along the Training Camp to the 20th game in the season Isiah Thomas were clueless of each player talents on his roster and on this Knick team.* 
It took Isiah 20 games in the season to find out that Curry plays best with Crawford. What Isiah did not realize was Crawford played his outstanding B-Ball with David Lee, Balkman, and Nate Robinson as his teammates. The choice was Isiah Thomas to make, he chose Curry & Crawford to go along with Marbury, Q.Richardson, Jefferies, and Frye. *Not a smart move.* 

The team played 63 games in the season and Isiah Thomas still has not picked a bonafide Starting-5-Players inwhich would be his Starters for a Post Season presence, or for next season. 
This is something Isiah can not blame on injuries, it is Isiah lack of cohesiveness with players that co-exist with each other. 


*Isiah Thomas EGO in Forcing certain players to play together without the right structure of a system that blends in with their talent to co-exist with their teammates has been Isiah Thomas enemy (he is his worst enemy). *


Giving Jamal Crawford 37 MPG this season only because he co-exist with (33 MPG) Eddy Curry on offense, yet both dont play a lick of DEFENSE which lead the Knicks to 34 Loses within 63 games. Then the icing or the worst part of this was giving Jared Jefferies 23 MPG to full-fill the lack of Defense of Curry & Crawford when this defensive Player (Jefferies) needs a defensive leader to guide him and a structured defensive system inwhich all 5 players are help defenders (watch Coach Eddie Jordan 2-defensive structure on the Wizards). 

*The Knicks 3-Guard offense never got a chance to prove itself because Crawford dont have a clue on how to pressure the ball, or position defense in the SF, SG, or PG spot, plus his playing the POINT in the NBA is very questionable when Rookies and second season players can shut him down any time he plays the Point.* 
Old B-BALL Fans who recall the player Isiah Thomas on the Detroit Pistons who had to get rid of a Player like 6.5 Crawford (6.6 Dantley) so they could WIN their two consecutive Championship Rings for a 6.6 Swingman who had pride in his offense/defense tactics at the Guard & Foward position Mark Aquire. 

*Hopefully,* with this extension Isiah Thomas was given maybe next season Isiah Thomas will give the Chains of Coaching to Herb Williams & Mark Aquire if the Knicks still have so much talent in their 15 Man Roster.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Nine (9) Games Left*

*The question to ask yourself about this Knick Team in the 2006-7 season is "did they play better this season than they did last season"? *if yes. Than inwhich way, the coaching was practically the same as last season other than the verbal abuse and the many changed starters? 
*The use of Malik Rose last season was switch to Jared Jefferies *this season (they are players that play best to a Coach design offense & defense plan, inwhich the Knick-Coach has no plan on either side of the court). 
*The use of Eddy Curry *this season compared to last season was the same in Curry performance other than receiving twice amount of playingtime this season (same losing results as a BIGMAN!). 
*The use of Marbury *this season to last season was the SAME! 
Marbury still have not showed up to LEAD this Knick-Team and controll his teammates into getting a WINNING-Season from his controlled leadership of the team on offense/defense. 
*The use of Isiah Thomas as Coach *was not that different from Larry Brown as the Coach. Neither one of these Coaches could find the BEST 5 to 6 Knick-Players that Co-Exist together on bothsides of the court. 

*What Knick-Player performance earned and deserve to have the majority of ENDORSEMENTS for this Knick Season? David Lee!* 
If the Knick Coach would've watch David Lee offseason performance he would have Started David Lee all 82 games this season so David Lee could've received some endorsements, plus been a major talk of the Coaches decision for the Eastern Conference Fowards for the NBA ALL-STAR Team, rather than the Rook/Soph ALL-STAR Game. 

*Outside looking in,* every Knick oponent (and their Fans) for the last Knicks 9 games see themselves beating the Knicks easy because of the LOW-KEY No-Publicity confusion in the Knick-Lockerroom where all Three Top Key players (Lee, Crawford, and Q.Rich) are out with injuries whom play best with the only two players (Marbury & Curry) that are SURE-IN-Starters every Knick Game for Two-Seasons. 

*TWO Seasons went by and the KNICKS still do not have a STARTING-5-Unit! 
yet the Knicks still have 9-Players on their roster that was on the team at the start of the 2005-6 season.*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Hey K...*

I agree with most of your post. I thought Curry DID improve offensively this year with regards to reducing offensive fouls and being more assertive in the post. He also has more refined moves. The other side of the coin is that he also is very TO prone and his defense has even gone backwards. His board work is the same or worse (rebounds per minute). Overall...small improvement.

I think Marbury has played brilliantly for the most part. He is playing the exact same role he was asked to last year but refused. IT does not impress me with his coaching. It appears he has no clue how to match players and he has made serious mistakes at crunch time. This team is also lame on defense and everybody knows you don't win big in the league without being a solid defensive TEAM.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I see success with this Knick Team without Eddy Curry.
I would've like to have David Lee as our Starting PF, and Jerome James as our Starting Center, with Channing Frye as both there backups. 
OR:
C-James
PF-Frye
SF-Lee 
with Balkman as all three backups. 
The Knicks never needed Eddy Curry after signing on Jackie Butler, Jerome James, and drafting Frye and Lee. 

Coach Isiah has not utilized any of Channing Frye's talents in any of the 73 games played this season. During the offseason Channing Frye only worked on his "Low-Post Game" thinking his presence down-low would be needed alot this season on offense, so Frye even bulked up his shoulders & chest this offseason in the weight room. All of Frye offseason workout went to waste, because Coach Isiah Thomas gave 36 MPG of playingtime to Eddy Curry down low on offense when Frye must have thought they would be sharing the Presence Down Low on offense. Frye also thought that Curry would share the duties of getting a defensive-rebound and defending the low post on defense, well those of us who watch Curry Play in the past know that Curry cant play any other part of the court on offense but a step away from the paint. And his defense & rebounding is so poor that he becomes the most undependable player to have on the court at crunchtime if your looking for a WIN. Always recall that the Chicago Bulls first time in the playoffs since the departure of Jordan, Pippin, and Jax, the Bulls Organization came up with a Story (LIE) to keep undependable Eddy Curry from playing one minute in their first round Post Season series since the Jordan era...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Yep..*

I agree with all of that except I wish frye had a chance to play some center in extended minutes. He was drafted as a center...lets see what he has.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> and Jerome James as our Starting Center


He is, and ALWAYS will be an injuried out of shape center. He will never be able to play more then 10-15 mintues in a game due to not being able to run the floor, or due to injuries.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Last 9-Games*



Truknicksfan said:


> He is, and ALWAYS will be an injuried out of shape center. He will never be able to play more then 10-15 mintues in a game due to not being able to run the floor, or due to injuries.


*The sorry Knick-Lost to the 76ers again in the first of the last 9 games left in this season shows Eddy Curry is not of Forth-Quarter Player.* 
Those 10 to 15 MPG by Jerome James leave and impact on this Knick Team because James is an Enforcer, a hard pusher, and hard Fouler. James let his 10 to 15 MPG presence be felt by the other team physically. Eddy Curry elbows more of his own teammates than he does the Knick oposition (Plus Curry stupid Million kinds of TURNOVERS keep this team Losing and have to upset alot of his teammates.). 

*How about way to much playingtime this season for Curry & Jefferies whom dont Co-Exist on the court with over half the Knick Roster.* *That is not an excuse that is a FACT.* The only person that believe or have faith in Curry & Jefferies is President/G.M./Coach Isiah Thomas. And since Isiah got his extension both Players (Curry/Jefferies) has not lifted their poor one dimensional performance an inch to credit Isiah for giving both players the huge playingtime of their career. 

*Where was Curry & Jefferies at lastnight in the forth quarter of the Knicks vs 76ers game last night in the Garden?* 
*The Knicks could've used Curry one dimensional offense in the forth quarter, and Jefferies one demensional defense in the forth quarter. Both Players (Curry/Jefferies) are "NO-SHOW" Players under presure, other than helping their teammates commit TURNOVERS after TURNOVERS.* 
*Do you think teammates like Q.Rich, Crawford, Lee, and even Francis dont get upset at the repeated bad play and consistent turnovers that Curry & Jefferies keep committing play after play, and game after game?* And to make matters worse is the Coach consider Curry & Jefferies STARTERS on this Knick Team (When both Curry/Jefferies can not Co-Exist with Channing Frye on the court at either end of the court. Plus the main FACTOR is Curry & Jefferies dont Co-Exist together on anything they do on the court with all the playingtime they received together this season, they are the WORST Knick-Tandem in the frontcourt.). 

*How can a Coach (Isiah Thomas) be BLIND to the repeated and consistent Bad Performance of TWO of his WEAK Frontcourt Players (Curry/Jefferies Tandem) Game after Game verse some of the weakest and poorest rebounding frontcourt competition in the league?* 

*Did Coach Isiah think that Marbury, Crawford, Francis, Q.Rich, Lee, and Frye was going to put up with 30 MPG of STARTERS-Curry/Jefferies (one dimensional) Bad-Performance and Turnovers throughout the entire season?* 

I would've took my chances this 2006-7 season with just Hard-Fouling C-Jerome James, dirty tactic F-Malik Rose, and Hustling Rookie F-Renaldo Balkman, to go along with the Meshing Chemistry of second year players-C/F-Frye/Lee with Vet experience F-Q.Richardson guiding the two this season for a 35 or more WIN season. At least the Knick Team would've been Molding some bothside of the court chemistry into three young future players in Frye-Lee-Balkman out of this 2006-7 season. 

*P.S. Excuse means Failure! and Curry/Jefferies is a BIG EXCUSE...*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Learning on the Fly *

Very well put words for the Knicks Rookies Balkman and Collins however, it could also be said about last season Rookies Frye, Lee, and Nate. 
*C-Frye
PF-Lee
SF-Balkman
SG-Collins
PG-Nate *
It is ashame that the closes we Knick Fans got to see the Five young Future Knicks (first & Second year players) all on the court at the same time (together) was in the offseason Knick Summer League Games. 
The Five Young Players would've been a great 5-Unit Project to work with at garbage time early this season because of each player position fits well with the other to gain a Defense/Offense Meshing-Chemistry together (Where all 5-Players become LEADERS on the court together). 

*It's ashame (and Bad News) for these Five young-players on the Knicks because the RICH Veteran Teammates they have on this Knick Team could not hold down a Knick oponent together, or get into an experience 5-Unit veteran chemistry to Lead these young players on Offense or Defense for these young players to watch and learn while on the bench.* 
PG-Marbury 
PG-Francis
SG-Crawford
SF-Q.Rich
SF-Jefferies
PF-Rose
C-James
C-Cato
C-Curry 
*Nine experience veteran players inwhich the Knicks Coach personally selected through sign or trade could not come together and create a veteran Starting 5-Unit that played together on either offense or defense to guide and direct the young players on the team.
YES! that is ASHAME for this Knick Organization and its Fans...*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

After last season with Coach Larry Brown humiliation of 3/4 of the roster this Knick Roster needed TEAM-PLAY and Team-Planning to start this 2006-7 season. 

The Knicks needed a plan-system that surrounded around TEAMENSHIP on offense and TEAMENSHIP on defense to start the 2006-7 season off with. 

The Knicks organization have NO-EXCUSE for the Failure of this 2006-7 season for not making the Post Season Games. There is NO-Justification that anyone could use for such a failure in this Knick Team. 

The Reason for this 2006-7 Knick season Failure lies in the Knick Head Coach and his 7.0' Foot Center Eddy Curry 35 MPG. The Knicks had to many One on One Offensive-Players on their Roster this season that needed TEAM-PLAY embeded within their offensive talents with their teammates early in the season. Which meant a Team-Plan-System on offense with THREE-PLAYERS on every offensive play written up to gain a meshing chemistry amongst the Knick Players. 

Eddy Curry did need as much playingtime as he could get to improve on all his BUSTED Talents for the B-Ball Game. But ..... at the cost of the entire team should've been weighed thoughrouly by the Knicks Scouts and Knicks Head Coach of the major talents inwhich Eddy Curry lacks the most (he lacks defense, rebounding, and positioning himself, but that is not all that BAD when he has trainers each practice to improve in those areas. What is BAD about putting Eddy Curry on the court for one minute is "Eddy Curry dont know how to pass the ball! " it's bad enough he has problems catching the ball which leads to alot of Turnovers.), but for three straight NBA seasons Eddy Curry still dont know how to pass out of a double or tripple team...... come-on now what does this guy do during the offseason? 

A very strong Justification for the 24 year old Eddy Curry is no excuse these daze. 
I'M SORRY! but nothing said could Pass or JUSTIFY Eddy Curry 2006-7 season 35 MPG Playingtime. 
This is a TEAM-SPORT! Eddy Curry Lacks the most important part of his position as a Center, especially a NBA Center playing a TEAM-SPORT. 
And that is Eddy Curry PASSING-GAME. Eddy Curry dont know how to PASS the BALL! so he should not be on the court with the Players who are playing TEAM-BALL. 
The Knicks President/Coach Isiah Thomas Philosophy for a successful season should had been TEAM-BALL (Eddy Curry career talents has NO Teamball within any areas of his talents so he should have never been a Knick Starter). What are all the areas that Isiah Thomas had to have his assistant coaches work with Eddy Curry on this season? Did Isiah know these things before this season started about Eddy Curry? 


Every B-Ball team should have a BIG-MAN who knows how to REBOUND and PASS the ball to his teammates. Whether it is an offensive-rebound or a defensive-rebound, the rebounder must know how to make the right pass so the rebound is worthy. 
Eddy Curry FAILS in this department, so whatever his stats maybe and how great a scoring game he may have he still FAILS the MAJOR Talent of being a Center in a TEAM-SPORT (Eddy Curry has No Passing Talent)...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Ron Artest *would be the Knicks best option this offseason to trade for. Sending Jefferies to a Western Conference team would be best for Jefferies this offseason being that the West has the best scoring fowards in the league, and more to come in this draft. 
As much as I like Nate Robinson the N.Y. Media and its Fans will never give Nate a chance to dance, so it would be best for Nate career to head out West because his value will rise high on any run and gun team, especially with the Seattle Sonics Lenny Wilkins eyes on Nate to team up with Ray Allen in the backcourt. 

*Being that I started this POST on "President/Coach Isiah Thomas" and his decision making in this 2006-7 season, this must be noted: *

*Isiah Thomas made three crucial big mistakes at the start of this season which cost the Knicks to have a 33 WIN season. 
1) Putting Francis over Crawford as a SG.
2) Putting Frye over David Lee as the PF. 
3) Putting Jefferies over Q.Richardson & Balkman strong performance at the start of the season. *
These small three mistakes early in the Knick season cost the Knicks in the second half of the season when these three-players all (Played or) got injured (Q.Rich, Lee, and Crawford) for the rest of the season. 

*If Isiah Thomas early PLANS were to have PG-Marbury & C-Curry (which are Halfcourt Offensive Players) lead the team in the majority of minutes played this season than it would've been essential to have SG-Jamal Crawford alongside of them for so many (close-friendship) reasons. Plus have the best hustling BIGMAN (David Lee) alongside of C-Curry the majority of his playingtime. And the way Q.Richardson all-around performance was at the start of the season even I apologize about my bashing of Q.Rich after the Knicks first 10 games where he proved he was the Knicks Starting SF for the rest of the season. 
THREE BIG MISTAKES! * 

*It was not hard to see who was the BEST Foward (David Lee) on the Knicks if you watched the Knicks Summer League Games and Preseason games in last year offseason, plus the start of the Knicks first 10 games of the season.* 
David Lee was phenomally the best outstanding BIGMAN on the Knick Team playing three-positions (C/PF/SF) very well with all his teammates. The few games inwhich David Lee started something partacular happen, Eddy Curry for the first time in his five year career in the NBA he got consistent games of "Double-Double" (9 straight). If that was not a STRONG REASON to keep David Lee in the Starting Lineup for the rest of the season than side-kick players like Horry, Bowen, Ben, PJ Brown, Cooper, Parish, Rambis, Divac, Oakley, Varejo, and a list of others would've never got their teams to any of the FINALS. 

*All New York Knick-Fans seen in the first 20 games of this past Knick season what players should've been selected to be the 5 main Starters for the season and who belonged in the Knicks main 9 to 8 Man Rotation. 
1) Marbury
2) Crawford
3) Q.Rich 
4) Lee 
5) Curry 
6) Nate 
7) Balkman 
8) Frye 
9) Francis 
The rest of the Knick Roster were Spot-Role Players like:*Malik, Collins, James, Cato, and last but learning from the end of the bench to get familar with his teammates style of play should've been Jared Jefferies (we all seen how familar Rookie Mardy Collins got at the end of the season by waiting for some playingtime.). Plus in this year Eastern Conference Finals the suprise of Rookie Daniel Gibson (to the scouts) did to the Best Backcourt Tandem in the league "Billups & RIP" by being a spot-role player off the bench in the regular season games...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Three Big Mistake Isiah Thomas*

*Did Isiah make more than THREE BIG MISTAKES this past season as the G.M. and coach? * 

I was one of the biggest bashers of Q.Richardson until the start of this season. Q.Rich played exellent B-Ball for this Knick Team until President/Coach Isiah Thomas made that public statement about not punishing his starter "Jared Jefferies" during the suspension (the morning before the Philly Lost). 
Before Isiah made that public statement every game Q.Rich performance was great on defense or offense or rebounding to help this Knick team. The game after Jared Jefferies third Start on the Knicks (after his suspension) Q.Rich pulled a Vince Carter ala Allan Houston "INJURY" and went on vacation with Steve Francis so Coach Isiah could start Frye and Jefferies, which was a terrible combination with Curry (in the first & third quarter of practically every game). 

*This is NEW YORK the "BIG APPLE MEDIA" where the Knicks are a losing team with high paying contract players with a large ego of pride.* 
Q.Richardson worked hard for that Starting position! 
Crawford worked hard for that Starters position! 
And hard-hustling-David Lee was the TOP Player that Q.Rich, Crawford, and Curry wanted in the Starting Lineup with them. 
But Coach Isiah seen a different vision as the G.M. "Saving-Face" because of the failure of FA Jerome James. Isiah wanted this season FA Jared Jefferies to make up for the previous season FA failure. However, that makes two consecutive MLE FA failurs added to this Knick Team for 6 years at top price inwhich the Knick Team and its roster of players could have did much better without giving any of these FA one second of playingtime. 

*Now that the season is over would you start Francis over Crawford? 
Or start Jefferies over Q.Rich? 
Or Frye over David Lee? 
Or do you really need to know why all THREE of these players caught "Season Injuries" early in the second half of this season?*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> *Now that the season is over would you start Francis over Crawford? *
> *Or start Jefferies over Q.Rich? *
> *Or Frye over David Lee? *
> *Or do you really need to know why all THREE of these players caught "Season Injuries" early in the second half of this season?*


I like Crawford over Francis alongside Steph.I would start Quentin over Jefferies, because he peforms on both ends of the court. Jefferies was suppose to be a defensive specialist, but he was dreadful. I don't know if it's because of the injury he suffered earlier in the season, but if that type of performance continues I want him out ASAP. I'm not sure about Frye, he was dreadful this season, but some of you guys are stating that he wasn't used right, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. If he continues to struggle in an offense that gives him a chance to perform well, then I'll go with Lee over him, but I still think he is soft.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I like Crawford over Francis alongside Steph.I would start Quentin over Jefferies, because he peforms on both ends of the court. Jefferies was suppose to be a defensive specialist, but he was dreadful. I don't know if it's because of the injury he suffered earlier in the season, but if that type of performance continues I want him out ASAP. I'm not sure about Frye, he was dreadful this season, but some of you guys are stating that he wasn't used right, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. If he continues to struggle in an offense that gives him a chance to perform well, then I'll go with Lee over him, but I still think he is soft.




*As much as I been bashing Isiah Thomas Coaching decisions this season, I still want to give him a second chance to right his wrongs, because his major mistakes this season was putting Francis and Jefferies in the Starting Lineup (rather than make them earn their START off the bench by JELLIN with their new teammates). *

I see alot of people saying Isiah should get Almond however, I see Almond going way before the 23rd pick. 

*At the beginning of this season when I notice the Changing-Roles that Coach Isiah Thomas gave to Nate Robinson & Channing Frye,* I thought it was just going to last a few games to show these young players that at times they were going to have to learn how to switch-up on their style of play on certain oponents. I did not think Isiah would make those two exciting players stick to that same Role the entire season so they dont Out-Shine or Out-Flash their Big Contract Teammates Marbury, Francis, and Curry. 
During Frye, Lee, and Nate Rookie Season those three players showed so much exciting athletic performances on the court that they had Knick-Fans and their oponents Fans standing-up at alot of their exciting performances on the court at "Home and Away" games. 
This past season they were not given the same advantage as the previous season, and it was'nt their oponents that took that advantage away, it was their Head Coach Isiah Thomas (making more room for Curry, Jefferies, and Francis style of play)...


----------

